# Another Sigma Thread



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, I want to hear from both sides on this one. What do you love/hate about the Sigma? Tell me everything. It is proving to be a popular gun with customers because it is "pretty" mostly, but also because it is cheap. But I am hearing a lot of bad things about the functionality of the gun. And all my co-workers scoff at the mere mention of the word Sigma. So tell me: love it or hate it, and why?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The biggest thing I don't like about it is the long frim trigger pull. I have put about 400rds through it and it is still a 8lb pull I would guest. I pull shots with it some because of the trigger. I am going to keep it as it is well balanced and will hit POA if you work the trigger right.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I almost bought one of those back in April. It suffers a bad reputation for being a Glock clone. There were also trigger issues if I recall right. But they were all solved in the later versions.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I know there are some fans here. But, I still remember the early horror stories with these guns. And, I also don't want a gun with that heavy of a trigger.

I'd buy a Ruger first.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Smart move Denny. I am with you on that one.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Won't a Ruger double her cost? 

If there's another $300 gun that's comparable or better than the Sigma 9mm, I'm sure she'd like to hear about it.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Sigma thread*



DennyCrane said:


> And, I also don't want a gun with that heavy of a trigger.


I know some Glock owners that put the 3.5 trigger in place of 5 lb standard. In Law Enforcement the 5 lb standard gets changed with a miami 8 lb trigger or the long New York 13 lb trigger. The Sigma was designed for Law Enforcement. I'll be glad to swap the DAO trigger on my department issued Sig Pro 2340 for any of the Glock or Sigma triggers that I have shot.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, U can buy a polymer Ruger for almost the same price. A metal Ruger starts getting up close to $400, but is still below that point. The P95 Rugers are cheap.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I've had my Sigma for a couple of weeks now and I dont think the trigger pull is all that bad. The recoil from the .40 is worse of a problem for me and its not that big of a deal though. My Ruger P345 IMO is a better gun all around and I paid $420 for the stainless rail model.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

4900 rounds in mine and not one single failure. The trigger is a little stiffer that others but it does not bother me. It is plenty accurate, inexpensive and backed by S&W lifetime warranty. It is also by far their number 1 seller even over the M&P. When a company sells several thousand of the same gun every month you will hear some bad stories. People tend to bitch a lot more than they will complement something. If the guns really sucked sales would not continue to rise even if the price is lower than other guns.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Maximo said:


> 4900 rounds in mine and not one single failure. The trigger is a little stiffer that others but it does not bother me. It is plenty accurate, inexpensive and backed by S&W lifetime warranty. It is also by far their number 1 seller even over the M&P. When a company sells several thousand of the same gun every month you will hear some bad stories. People tend to bitch a lot more than they will complement something. If the guns really sucked sales would not continue to rise even if the price is lower than other guns.


Very well said.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Only The Trigger....*

The trigger is the one & only complaint I have about the Sigma. My SW9VE has never malfunctioned (about 1200 or so rounds). The Sigma is just another tool that has a definate use. As I've stated before in several streams, I like the harder trigger for a car and home defense gun. Less chance of a accidental (or negligent) discharge. Odds are, it will only go bang when I want it to. 
The trigger gets better with use and the shooter adjusts to the trigger with practice. If you can get past the trigger pull, there is probably no pistol on the market as dependable (at any price) as the Sigma SW9VE or SW40VE. 
I recently bought a S & W MP40 with a much lighter trigger, and hopefully, it will prove to be as dependable as my Sigma. I really think it will!!!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I bought one at the same time I got my Glock over ten years ago. I hated the trigger and sold it a few years ago. Traded it for a Remington 870 and some cash.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

The SW9VE is still cursed by the reputation of the first generation guns..The current models are not cursed by frame cracking and lousy feeding problems as the old models..Also S&W will fix any problems very quickly under the lifetime guarantee..
When new the trigger is really bad,heavy,but it gets better with use..Dry fire a whole lot and put a few hundred rounds through it and it gets better.. Must say I couldn't wait and changed the striker spring with a Wolff reduced rate job..It worked just fine for quite some time and then I realized that the trigger pull was getting wonderful .Then there were a few light strikes and the original spring went back in place..Trigger was a bit harder but not too bad and no more light strikes..
Did I say that I like this gun ??
Yes I do,it is extremely comfortable in hand,compared it to a Glock when looking and picked it over the Glock..
Try one you might be surprised..


----------



## XD-45 (Oct 24, 2006)

I had one of the origanals. I think I got it in 1991.It was a nicer looking pistol (IMO) than the newer models. It had a faulty frame. Smith replaced it with a newer version. Which I haven't fired yet. Both 40's.


----------



## XD-45 (Oct 24, 2006)

Maybe I don't shoot enough but I also have a RugerP89 which I like.


----------



## Ed (Oct 27, 2006)

I just bought a 40VE yesterday and I love the stiff trigger. I've put about 200 rounds through it so far. I have no compliants yet.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad ya like it :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## plateshooter (Nov 12, 2006)

I have a 9GVE, and I love it. I have many handguns, but the Sigma is what I usually carry. I like the stout trigger pull on a ccw gun. I shoot it often and am quite confident in its reliability. My only problem is I have a hard time keeping my right thumb off the slide release, and sometimes the slide dosen't stay locked back when empty. I do the same thing on my M&P. My problem, not the guns. The trigger on my gun has probably lost at least of 1/3 of its initial pull weight after shooting and dry firing it for some time. It feeds everything I've tried in it including some really cheap Brown Bear steel case ammo, and many reloads with JHP and FMJ ammo. IMO, the Sigma is a great value. I feel my money was well spent.


----------

